# 2013 Polaris 900



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I bought this Polaris the other day but it just doesn't fit my needs. I used it 2 weekends hunting & realized for what I do I need a crew cab. I guide deer hunts & need the extra room that the crew has to offer. I really wanted the 900 just b/c it's bad to the bone. If you've never driven one you would be amazed at how fast they are. If I didn't have to lug hunters around this would be my buggy of choice b/c it's smaller & easier to hide plus, super fast. The engine is quieter, even the fan that comes on & off is barely heard. If you're in the market for a single cab, this is the one for you. Here's what I have in it:

2013 Polaris 900 w/ 26" Essex Kevlar tires
Single cab roof
Front bumper
50-lb feeder (feeder will mount on the front bumper, not in the rear like shown.)
4 LED w/ 2600 raw lumens
Aluminum High seat w/ understorage, rear storage, side storage, shooting bar & drink holders.
Custom toggle switch in dash for lights & another for the feeder.
2013 Polaris = $14,416 less $500 for the weekends I used it, $13916.00 (after tax). Although I did put a 172" buck in the back that weekend!!!
+
Big Country Accessories = $3840.00
Total = $17,756.00

** If you want the steel high seat deduct $1225.00 **

Call Me at Big Country Outdoors, this is my own personal hunting buggy. Swing by & lets open her up, this baby is ready for a hunting buddy! Like I said, she can put you on some big bucks, just look at the pic below!

800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local) 
Attached Images


----------

